# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  ICQ-клиент (для пользователей Windows)

## Макcим

Каким ICQ-клиентом пользуетесь?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Не пользуюсь и другим не даю! :Cheesy:

----------


## Макcим

Kuzz, ты же линуксоид?

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Kuzz, ты же линуксоид?


И что?

----------


## Kuzz

> Kuzz, ты же линуксоид?


И под Windows приходится бывать.
А Gaim/Pidgin у меня на флешке в портабельном варианте.
Удобно: из профиля в портабельный и обратно ф-лы настроек и историю перебрасывать. Такая себе синхонизация))

Только главный недостаток Pidgin-а (теперь он так называется) это хранение паролей в открытом виде.

----------


## Макcим

> И что?


Опрос расчитан на Windows пользователей  :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> И под Windows приходится бывать.


А я подумал, что ты линуксовой версией пользуешься. :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> Только главный недостаток Pidgin-а (теперь он так называется) это хранение паролей в открытом виде.


Опасный недостаток, не знал.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Опрос расчитан на Windows пользователей


Прошу прощенья. Я не знал. :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Опасный недостаток, не знал.


Это смотря какой версией пользуешься. Если виндовой то да. :Smiley:

----------


## Groft

выбираю qip! Не грузит, прост, бесплатен, удобен!

----------


## Surfer

infium

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-под Win, *QIP*
-под LINUX, *Kopete*

----------


## rubin

qip

----------


## QstN

в основном qip, но иногда "крысой" :Wink:

----------


## senyak

Миранда и квип. Миранда красивей и более функциональней, и поэтому больше ее использую

----------


## StuPPvir

qip не напрягает реклама.

----------


## 1205

QIP. Быстрый, удобный, функциональный, нет глюков, как на ICQ 5-6. Правда дизайн у квипа убогий, но можно ставить темы.

----------


## калека

Квип в отличии от других клиентов имеет мало "багов". (кроме infium(а) ) -насколько я знаю ое еще имеет статус "бета" . функциональность намного больше чем у icq 5-6 .

----------


## XP user

QIP. Отпрыск заставил...

Paul

----------


## Step

Дома QIP 2005. С собой на флешке таскаю Infium.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Миранда)) это как паззл - и красиво и собирать интересно))))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Белый Сокол

> Миранда)) это как паззл - и красиво и собирать интересно))))


Отличное сравнение! Сам пользуюсь долгое время, создаю свои сборки и выставляю на суд общественности. Подкупает обилие настроек - и поддержка более 20 протоколов.

----------


## Surfer

Ага, особенно важны такие, как gadu-gadu  :Cheesy:

----------


## Белый Сокол

> Ага, особенно важны такие, как gadu-gadu


Ну это уже кто чем пользуется. Вот цитата из Wiki:
"Gadu-Gadu — самая популярная сеть обмена мгновенными сообщениями в Польше, более 5 миллионов зарегистрированных учётных записей с ежедневной активностью порядка 2,5 миллионов."
Так что, возможно, поддержка этого протокола в Миранде для многих важна  :Smiley:

----------


## vau2008

QIP - чаще, Miranda - реже (играться с "множеством возможностей настроек и поддерживаемых протоколов" просто времени не хватает).Да и шифрование паролей автор QIP-а меняет в каждой версии - это как-то успокаивает. Защита любой "аськи" - отдельная тема, и здесь речь не об этом, но и подобный опрос дает информацию к размышлениям.

----------


## TANUKI

КИП неплохой, но достает в нем самое главное: нельзя переименовать контакт в Иванова Ивана Ивановича (мне по работе нужно!). А вот в Миранде хоть 100 букв в никнейм вводи - все влазит  :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

> КИП неплохой, но достает в нем самое главное: нельзя переименовать контакт в Иванова Ивана Ивановича (мне по работе нужно!). А вот в Миранде хоть 100 букв в никнейм вводи - все влазит


В инфиуме можно.

----------


## senyak

А я себе поставил R&Q с пару плагинами. Программа в принципе пойдет, но не миранда конечно

----------


## TANUKI

> В инфиуме можно.


А как у него с безопасностью?

----------


## priv8v

> А как у него с безопасностью?


у меня устаревшая информация по этому поводу :Sad: 
...но 2 месяца назад было примерно так: ни я и никто из знакомых не видел и даже не слышал о трояне, который мог бы тащить пассы из инфиума.

PS: хотя если пароли вводить "с рук", то и тащить будет нечего...

----------


## rdog

QIP через TOR ! 0-троянов за 2 года....

----------


## Макcим

> QIP через TOR ! 0-троянов за 2 года....


Жесть  :Shocked:

----------


## gdn

Miranda - по причине открытых исходников и большого числа плагинов, при необходимости можно собрать (в буквальном смысле из исходников) нужную конфигурацию, из преимуществ назову плагин dbx_nmap_sa - который позволяет защитить ICQ от троянов, путем шифрования по RC4 базы данных в которой содержится сложный пароль на ICQ типа yR4&5d*q - что предотвратит его подбор, а саму базу в которой может быть несколько аккаунтов паролем попроще типа 6783 (например ваш пинкод) -  и подбирать его врят ли кто-то будет, в особенности автоматизированно, также (и тем же паролем) защищаю сохраненные пароли в браузере Mozilla (мастер пароль., шифруются по 3DES), Opera, TheBAT с защищенной базой данных.

----------


## ANDYBOND

QIP INFINUM.

----------


## DieHard

R&Q =)

----------


## senyak

Такой интересный момент: если отправить на квип 2005 до версии 8090 такое сообщение "[***:Cut]", у него станет глючить ужасно ася. В 8090 исправлено

----------


## Evgueny

Квип, раз попробовал и остался

----------


## Surfer

Сижу на qutim и infium  :Smiley:  Постепенно перетаскиваю знакомых с аси на жабир и с ирц на жабир-конференции  :Smiley:

----------


## Shark

> выбираю qip! Не грузит, прост, бесплатен, удобен!


+стопицот. Классная штука: не монстрообразная. Это радует.

----------


## fotorama

ICQ (AOL)

----------


## nk_l

R&Q +1

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Lotus Sametime Client

----------


## Wayfarer

R&Q

----------


## Никита Соловьев

ICQ 6

----------


## tmvs

QIPом пользовался. В ICQ полно рекламы и ненужных дополнений.

----------

